# New Tarmac Pro on the way!!!!!!



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

Just ordered a 2011 Tarmac Pro SL3 frameset (Black, blue, and white), Ritchey WCS bars, and Force group today. I got my Zipp 101's last week and already have my S-works stem. I should have everything by Thursday, and the bike built Thursday or Friday. I can't wait to go play!:thumbsup:


----------



## carrock (Aug 10, 2009)

pdainsworth said:


> Just ordered a 2011 Tarmac Pro SL3 frameset (Black, blue, and white), Ritchey WCS bars, and Force group today. I got my Zipp 101's last week and already have my S-works stem. I should have everything by Thursday, and the bike built Thursday or Friday. I can't wait to go play!:thumbsup:


Didnt realise one could buy framesets other than S-works

I was thinking of building up an S works but frames are £1800

How much is the Pro frame if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Congrats on the new bike!! _Great _choice!! :thumbsup:

IIRC you're coming from a recent year SL2(?) so I'd be curious to read your riding impressions. And it goes without saying, pics are _always_ appreciated.


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

I work for a shop, so I get a really nice deal, but the framesets are quite reasonable, regardless. They list for $2000, though they can be had for $1800 in most shops.


----------



## c_kyle (May 28, 2010)

Congrats! I love mine.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

I test rode a Tarmac Expert SL3 (same frame) over the weekend and was very impressed. The bike felt alive! I can get the Pro frame in Black/Blue/White as part of the Specialized crash replacement program for $1,200 and I'm thinking of doing it. Do you guys know if it comes in OSBB/BB30? I know the S-works does.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

ph0enix said:


> I test rode a Tarmac Expert SL3 (same frame) over the weekend and was very impressed. The bike felt alive! I can get the Pro frame in Black/Blue/White as part of the Specialized crash replacement program for $1,200 and I'm thinking of doing it. *Do you guys know if it comes in OSBB/BB30? * I know the S-works does.


Not as a frameset. The SRAM and DA bikes do.


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

PJ352 said:


> Congrats on the new bike!! _Great _choice!! :thumbsup:
> 
> IIRC you're coming from a recent year SL2(?) so I'd be curious to read your riding impressions. And it goes without saying, pics are _always_ appreciated.


I'll post some as soon as all is here and assembled. Sadly, I haven't been given the green light to ride yet, as I had knee surgery about 4 weeks ago. I guess I'll just have to gaze longingly at it for a few days. Sigh...


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

pdainsworth said:


> I'll post some as soon as all is here and assembled. Sadly, I haven't been given the green light to ride yet, as *I had knee surgery about 4 weeks ago*. I guess I'll just have to gaze longingly at it for a few days. Sigh...


Sorry to hear that. Hopefully once you're healed you'll be better than ever. :thumbsup:


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

*Quick pics*

Here are a couple of quick pics of the bike. I decided to go with Red, instead of Force, shifters at the last minute, so I'll be installing them tomorrow. The white bars have led me to decide on white tape, though I hate it once it turns dirty gray. At least it'll look nice for a day or two.
BTW, it's a 58cm frame. Without the seat collar, it weighed 1035 grams. The fork, prior to cutting, was 413 grams.


----------



## ben91 (Dec 5, 2009)

Really nice. Paint is a nice change from all the red, black and white.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Wow, beautiful bike. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Beautiful bike! I keep going back and forth between the '11 Pro SL3 frameset and an '10 S-works SL3 frame.


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

Thanks for the compliments, all. I will post some better pics when it's all done. The only downer about this is that it will be about a pound or so heavier than my S-works SL2 was. But, given that I go 230 pounds on a good day, I think I'll survive.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

Go with blue tape. (Match that light blue stripe)
You'll still see the white of the bars and the blue wont get a dirty as the white. 
The bike looks sweet. :thumbsup:


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

BunnV said:


> Go with blue tape. (Match that light blue stripe)
> You'll still see the white of the bars and the blue wont get a dirty as the white.
> The bike looks sweet. :thumbsup:


I was thinking about that, but it is a VERY different blue. Specialized calls it neon blue for a reason. Blur tape may look funny. Guess I'll have to hold them up to the bar, close one eye, and make my best guess.


----------



## hairyviking (Jun 11, 2010)

*jealousy*


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

pdainsworth said:


> I was thinking about that, but *it is a VERY different blue. Specialized calls it neon blue for a reason.* Blur tape may look funny. Guess I'll have to hold them up to the bar, close one eye, and make my best guess.


That's my only concern with that paint scheme. I love the matte black, but am not sure about the blue. 'Too bright' (a relative term, I know) wouldn't be my choice, but without ordering one, it's unlikely I'll see it anytime soon in my neck of the woods.


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

PJ352 said:


> That's my only concern with that paint scheme. I love the matte black, but am not sure about the blue. 'Too bright' (a relative term, I know) wouldn't be my choice, but without ordering one, it's unlikely I'll see it anytime soon in my neck of the woods.


If any shops in your area have an Allez Comp Apex in white/blue you could get an idea. It's the same blue. It IS bright, but not overpowering. They used just enough to make the bike different, without going over the top, IMO.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Cni2i said:


> Beautiful bike! I keep going back and forth between the '11 Pro SL3 frameset and an '10 S-works SL3 frame.


The 2010 SWorks SL3 is practically identical to this year's SWorks SL3, and a step above the Pro in terms of materials, construction and weight. If you can afford the SWorks that would be the obvious pick, other than if you had a strong aesthetic preference for the 2011 Pro.


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

ukbloke said:


> The 2010 SWorks SL3 is practically identical to this year's SL3, and a step above the Pro in terms of materials, construction and weight. If you can afford the SWorks that would be the obvious pick, other than if you had a strong aesthetic preference for this year's Pro.


+1 here. I would have gone for another S-works, but my shop isn't an S-works dealer. Couldn't justify the extra cost of it. It would have cost more than twice as much as my Pro.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

ukbloke said:


> The 2010 SWorks SL3 is practically identical to this year's SWorks SL3, and a step above the Pro in terms of materials, construction and weight. If you can afford the SWorks that would be the obvious pick, other than if you had a strong aesthetic preference for the 2011 Pro.


Money being no object, I'd agree. But even at that, given that the Pro would provide 90% (an arbitrary number, I'll admit) of what the S-Works frame does, it's hard to justify the extra $1k~. IMO 'diminishing return' kicks in _big time _above the Pro.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

PJ352 said:


> Money being no object, I'd agree. But even at that, given that the Pro would provide 90% (an arbitrary number, I'll admit) of what the S-Works frame does, it's hard to justify the extra $1k~. IMO 'diminishing return' kicks in _big time _above the Pro.


Indeed, and that's exactly why I bought the 2009 Pro frame-set too. But if you can get last year's SWorks SL3 frame at a big discount, it might be worth it. I remember that about a year ago you could buy an end-of-season 2009 SWorks SL2 frame-set for the price that I paid for a start-of-season 2009 Pro frame-set. Getting the upgraded frame at "no cost" would have been a no-brainer.


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

*Build done... for now, anyway*

Here are some pic. It ended up around 16.35 pounds. I can't wait to ride it this weekend, though my knee will make it difficult to compare to the old bike. It'll be a month or two until I back at my old level. This sure is a great incentive to regain fitness, though.


----------



## nismo73 (Jul 29, 2009)

pdainsworth said:


> Here are some pic. It ended up around 16.35 pounds.


How much you want for that?.... That's the most stupidest (in a good way) bike I've ever seen...OK I gotta order that freakin' frame....


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

SWEET bike. Love the color scheme. I'm just somewhat surprised that she doesn't weigh less. I have a '10 Tarmac Expert with Sram Red (except for Force brakes), Red ceramic BB bearings, Hawk pulleys, EA90 SLX, S-works carbon bar and seat post, and a carbon Ritchey stem. My bike consistently weighs in at 16.02 lbs with Look pedals and 2 carbon cages.

What is the size of your frame?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Great pics, awesome looking bike. I love the matte finish, and am getting a sense for how you were describibng the neon blue. 

Very interested in getting a riding impression, but understand (and sympathize) with your plight.


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

Cni2i said:


> SWEET bike. Love the color scheme. I'm just somewhat surprised that she doesn't weigh less. I have a '10 Tarmac Expert with Sram Red (except for Force brakes), Red ceramic BB bearings, Hawk pulleys, EA90 SLX, S-works carbon bar and seat post, and a carbon Ritchey stem. My bike consistently weighs in at 16.02 lbs with Look pedals and 2 carbon cages.
> 
> What is the size of your frame?


The bike is a 58cm. The wheels are not particularly light, and the cages are just basic nylon Specialized cages. Aluminum Ritchey WCS bars. I didn't go for a particularly light build, as I am a big guy, anyway. I would guess that if I had your component spec, in this size, it would be a bit below 16 lbs. This frame is lighter than my 09 S-Works SL2 was.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

pdainsworth said:


> The bike is a 58cm. The wheels are not particularly light, and the cages are just basic nylon Specialized cages. Aluminum Ritchey WCS bars. I didn't go for a particularly light build, as I am a big guy, anyway. I would guess that if I had your component spec, in this size, it would be a bit below 16 lbs. *This frame is lighter than my 09 S-Works SL2 was*.


That's good to know....as I was looking at some '09 SL2 S works frame also. Thanks for sharing. I figured your frame was bigger than mine :thumbsup:


----------



## nis240sxt (Oct 6, 2004)

Love the bike and choice of parts, everything goes well :thumbsup: I was gonna get the same model but decided to hold off til next year to see what changes they will make to SL3 or maybe SL4? Decided to temporarily get an 2011 SL2 Comp in the meantime. Looks great, enjoy the ride!


----------



## rcekstrom (Oct 4, 2008)

I have a dumb question.....aside from working at a shop and getting the Spec employee disc, why would someone buy the pro frame and build their own bike? Isn't it more cost effective to just buy the Pro SL3 Sram/Dura-ace for 4500? Or was it B/c they don't offer a Force group with the frame.

I am looking at getting a new, Tarmac or Allez and tossing around building an Allez with Dura-ace since the Tarmac Pro Dura-Ace is so much more. I have read good things about the new Allez.


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

rcekstrom said:


> I have a dumb question.....aside from working at a shop and getting the Spec employee disc, why would someone buy the pro frame and build their own bike? Isn't it more cost effective to just buy the Pro SL3 Sram/Dura-ace for 4500? Or was it B/c they don't offer a Force group with the frame.
> 
> I am looking at getting a new, Tarmac or Allez and tossing around building an Allez with Dura-ace since the Tarmac Pro Dura-Ace is so much more. I have read good things about the new Allez.


It is more cost effective, but not nearly as fun! That, and I really wanted the Zipp 101's, not the Rovals.
Oh yeah, the SRAM Tarmac Pro only comes in White-Red-Carbon... been there, done that.


----------



## serious (May 2, 2006)

Congratulations, that is a beautiful bike and the satisfaction of building it yourself, just the way you like it is priceless! Enjoy it!


----------



## c_kyle (May 28, 2010)

PJ352 said:


> That's my only concern with that paint scheme. I love the matte black, but am not sure about the blue. 'Too bright' (a relative term, I know) wouldn't be my choice, but without ordering one, it's unlikely I'll see it anytime soon in my neck of the woods.


The blue is very light. It will not match a lot of blue parts, but does match some KCNC anodized blue parts.


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

c_kyle said:


> The blue is very light. It will not match a lot of blue parts, but does match some KCNC anodized blue parts.


It is light, and very bright, though not as light as my pics make it look. It was a bit sunny, and the pics are a bit overexposed. 
I got to go for a short, flat ride yesterday (the surgically repaired knee is barking a bit today). It was dumping rain, cold, windy. Bike still felt great. I am impressed by how it soaks up the chipseal, though the wide Zipps may have something to do with that.


----------



## bds3 (Aug 10, 2009)

What tires are those? It may be just the picture, but it looks like they match the blue pretty well. I'm cautious buying tires to match (same bike) since the blue is lighter/ brighter/ more neon than most blues around and online pictures can never be trusted for color accuracy (I've been looking on Performance, where I've gotten tires before, in case you were wondering - you probably were not).

Thanks.


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

bds3 said:


> What tires are those? It may be just the picture, but it looks like they match the blue pretty well. I'm cautious buying tires to match (same bike) since the blue is lighter/ brighter/ more neon than most blues around and online pictures can never be trusted for color accuracy (I've been looking on Performance, where I've gotten tires before, in case you were wondering - you probably were not).
> 
> Thanks.


They are S-Works Turbo tires. They are a little darker than the frame, but they look pretty good, I think.


----------



## ScottSugi (Aug 31, 2010)

Awesome! Love the white saddle and tape. The background isn't too bad either.


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

ScottSugi said:


> Awesome! Love the white saddle and tape. The background isn't too bad either.


Thanks. I may hae to break down and buy a white stem, though. It's kinda bugging me a little... :wink5:


----------



## ScottSugi (Aug 31, 2010)

If you go through the trouble, white hoods would finish it off nicely.


----------



## SIX:am (Oct 13, 2007)

I think i have to agree with ScottSugi on the white hoods. I've been trying to picture mine with white hoods and I think that's the route I'll be taking. I love your setup pdainsworth!! Very elegant build in my opinion.


----------



## zuku (Jan 14, 2008)

pdainsworth how tall are you?
I need to choose size of frame for me I have 186cm, 90cm inseam but not proportional longer legs. I'm hesitate between 56 or 58cm frame.


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

I am 6' and one half inch tall (184cm). I have short legs and a long torso and arms. I also have a well-developed lunch muscle (gut), particularly during the winter, that requires a little less saddle to bar drop than one might usually see on a Tarmac. 
Hope that helps.


----------



## zuku (Jan 14, 2008)

thanks for answer,
and what BB have this frame I'm planning to install Campagnolo Record/Chorus 2011 in this frame, do I need standard threaded BSA Cups, or any others?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

zuku said:


> thanks for answer,
> *and what BB have this frame *I'm planning to install Campagnolo Record/Chorus 2011 in this frame, do I need standard threaded BSA Cups, or any others?


The Pro has a standard, threaded 68mm (English) BB.


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

PJ352 said:


> The Pro has a standard, threaded 68mm (English) BB.


What he said


----------



## carlislegeorge (Mar 28, 2004)

pdainsworth said:


> Here are some pic. It ended up around 16.35 pounds. ....


was this all in, pedals, water bottle cages etc?


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

carlislegeorge said:


> was this all in, pedals, water bottle cages etc?


Yep. Pedals, cages, and computer. Weight was as pictured.


----------



## rcjunkie3000 (Sep 5, 2009)

*Nice tarmac sl3 pro*

Wow diggin' your build very nice. If you want to keep your bar tape white and hoods white, i recoomend the fizik microtex chalk white tape (the non soft touch version). Also get the white hudz brand hoods. They stay white with soap and water or simple green. Easiest hoods to keep white. The white sram hoods turn green! 

Anyway i got an ok deal on the last neon blue black white tarmac sl3 pro frame this week. It was 1700 bucks. Not sure if thats a good price considering theyre all sold out. Seen a couple on ebay but never my size 49cm.

Should arrive next week. I really like the matte blk blue and white. Got tired of the red black white bikes i used to own. Gonna try to put as little red on my build with the exception of sram red of course. Going with white saddle, bar tape also.

Thanks for sharing your build. Looks awesome and inspiring. :thumbsup:


----------



## fatdawg (Jun 9, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## erik9108 (Jun 1, 2008)

Love this frame! I stand in front of it at the LBS and stare each time I see it on the rack.

Any special instructions for taking care of the flat paint? Can you wax it?


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

I usually wipe it down with a light mix of Simple Green or other soap, and then wipe it down with some Pedro's Bike Lust.


----------

